# 4G sim only on the Costa del Sol



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

I will be bringing an unlocked HTC One m8 with me when I arrive in El Faro (near Fuengirola) next week.

One of the first things I want to do is to get a sim with 4G capability for it.

Any recommendations for 4g sim-only deals on the CDS?

Anyone know the typical costs for sim-only pay as you go / contract?

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wibs said:


> I will be bringing an unlocked HTC One m8 with me when I arrive in El Faro (near Fuengirola) next week.
> 
> One of the first things I want to do is to get a sim with 4G capability for it.
> 
> ...


I have a 4G contract with Movistar Fusion, includes internet, landline calls to Spain and 100 minutes mobile. It costs 47 euros a month inc. IVA. There is a tv option included if you wish.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I have a 4G contract with Movistar Fusion, includes internet, landline calls to Spain and 100 minutes mobile. It costs 47 euros a month inc. IVA. There is a tv option included if you wish.


What does the TV option include?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

emlyn said:


> What does the TV option include?


Several Spanish channels but asI don't use it I don't know which.sorry.
Google the Movistar Fusion site for details.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Several Spanish channels but asI don't use it I don't know which.sorry. Google the Movistar Fusion site for details.


 thanks I'll try that.


----------



## grumpfish (Jul 9, 2015)

I use Nerja4G they offer unlimited data on contract and pay as you go.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

grumpfish said:


> I use Nerja4G they offer unlimited data on contract and pay as you go.


May I ask what you pay per month, and if you just have it on a phone or at home as well with a wi-fi router?

Wibs


----------



## grumpfish (Jul 9, 2015)

I pay 60? pm but they do pay as you go.
I think it's 60? for the sim and 50? for 2wks unlimited internet.

You are best contacting them direct. You can fill in the call me back form and they will call you back.


----------

